# What's your favorite anime currently ?



## Dark_Pikachu (Jan 6, 2009)

And if you could then give a little summary with it and explain why you like it.
I like currently Azumanga Daioh and recently Ginban Kaleidoscope

Azumanga Daioh -
    Azumanga Daioh chronicles everyday life in an unnamed Japanese high school in Tokyo, following the trials and triumphs of six girls: reserved Sakaki's obsession with cute animals, Chiyo's struggle to fit in with girls five years older, Osaka's spacey nature and skewed perspective on the world, Yomi's aggravation at an annoying best friend, Tomo, whose energy is rivaled only by her lack of sense, and Kagura's efforts in sports and school.

Ginban Kaleidoscope -
    The story revolves around Tazusa Sakurano, a Japanese Olympic figure skating candidate, and Pete Pumps, a Canadian stunt pilot. During a qualifying round in Montreal, Canada, Tazusa falls in the middle of a Triple Lutz and loses consciousness. At the same time, Pete dies mid-performance when his stunt plane crashes due to mechanical trouble. Unfortunately for Tazusa, Pete ends up involuntarily inhabiting her body for 100 days

so what anime do you like ?


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow. I misread the topic title as "What's your favorite animal cruelty?"


----------



## Flora (Jan 6, 2009)

My favorite is currently (well, it has been for the last who-knows-how-long) Shugo Chara!. (The exclamation point is necessary, by the way.)

I'm lazy, so I'll just copy the summary off Wiki:

The heroine of the story, Amu Hinamori, is a student at Seiyo Elementary. At first glance, her classmates deem her "cool and spicy" and rumors speculate about her personal life. However, her real personality is that of a very shy girl who has trouble showing her true personality. One night, Amu wishes for the courage to show her "would-be" self, and the next morning finds three brightly colored eggs—red, blue, and green—in her bed. At first, she is alarmed, but realizes she must have really wished to change. These eggs hatch into three Guardian Characters: Ran, Miki, and Su. The Guardian Characters aid Amu in discovering who she truly is and help fulfill Amu's dreams. Amu's life becomes much more complex as she struggles to deal with her "would-be" selves and the Seiyo Elementary's Guardians, who recruit Amu to search for X Eggs and X Characters, the corrupted forms of peoples' dreams.

It's adorably cute.  (and it features ambitious fifth-graders who want to take over the world. *pints to avatar*)


----------



## Retsu (Jan 6, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> Wow. I misread the topic title as "What's your favorite animal cruelty?"


So I'm not alone. XD


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 7, 2009)

Digimon, in Japanese, with English Subtitles, hands down.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 7, 2009)

Azumanga Daioh, though I used to enjoy Fruits Basket, Evangelion, Death Note (basically the series everyone watches) plus Detective Conan and this other crazy schoolgirl anime called Gokujou Seitokai.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmm... Today I'll go with Black Lagoon, seeing as how I just got another volume of the manga.

Rokuro Okajima is an ordinary Japanese salaryman, suddenly tasked by his company to deliver a very important disk to a location in Southeast Asia. However, as the ship he's on approaches his destination, it's attacked by the Lagoon Company, a group of mercenaries specializing in deliveries. He's kidnapped, though they don't know what to do with him. Later on, Rokuro's company has left him for dead. He manages to stay alive somehow, but doesn't return. Instead, he joins the Lagoon Company. Now called Rock, he goes on crazy missions across the South China Sea.

I'm amazed I stopped myself. Anyway, I like it because it's simply badass. Violence with a touch of class and existential ponderings.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 8, 2009)

Currently? Last Exile. I've only seen the first two episodes but it is bloody amazing. It's like someone stuck a probe in my head and asked "what is awesome" and made an anime based on the results. The show has:

-Airships
-War
-References to obscure Irish mythology (++++ points for doing this but will the Japanese please learn how to spell Gáe Bolg correctly)
-ALEX GODDAMN ROWE
-A male lead who isn't emo/crazy/Gary Stu/bishie
-A female lead whose personality isn't dependant on her boobs

My school's anime society has recently been showing Soul Eater, which is quite good. I can't really describe it, so wiki will do it for me. It's good stuff. Somewhat like Bleach, if Bleach didn't last three-hundred episodes and didn't have a dickwad fanbase.

Also sorta currently watching but I never really get round to watching is Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei. It's a series about a class of schoolgirls. Now, that might put you off at first, but actually the show is really funny and there's loads of in-jokes and stuff and references to other animes. So yeah!


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, either Dragon Ball Z or Hoshi no Kaabii. (what a surprise there.)

DBZ because I really loved the series and the new special, and Kirby because I love the games and the show. I specifically mentioned the Japanese title because 4kids killed it during the dubbing. The voices are annoying and slightly unfitting, but Kawasaki's drove the nail deep into the coffin.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 9, 2009)

Monster is a great cartoon and comic.
Basically it's about an extremely talented Japanese brain surgeon working in Germany, before the wall fell (if I remember correctly). He's engaged to the hospital's boss' daughter, he's praised and acclaimed everywhere, and he's on the verge of finishing a theory he's writing.
Life's good.
Until a set of twins are brought in, the boy having been shot in the head. A mayor is brought in a little later, and the surgeon (Tenma) is told to help him instead. Tenma refuses to give him priority just because he's rich and helps the boy instead. He survives. Tenma's career is ruined because he disobeyed, his fiance leaves him and his theory is stolen by his boss.
But the worst is yet to come. Because the boy he saved turns out to be a murderous sociopath, and due to a strange turn of events Tenma gets blamed for the murders the boy (Johann) comitted.

I won't spoil the story, but it is brilliant. And the drawings are great too, they don't look 'manga-y' at all.


----------



## New Mudfish Doctorate (Jan 9, 2009)

Im liking vampire knight and lucky star at the moment


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 9, 2009)

Because I like to, I'm going to go with the Japanese meaning of "anime" (which pretty much just means any animated television program, not just those of Japanese origin) and say that my favorite would have to be Space Ghost Coast to Coast. Basically this show is about this guy named Space Ghost who is a retired superhero who hosts a talk show. It was the first original show broadcast by Cartoon Network.

If you're not happy with my alternative interpretation of an English loanword that was a Japanese loanword taken from an English (or French, according to some sources) word, pretend I said Neon Genesis Evangelion and Dragon Ball Z, both of which are my favorite animated television shows of Japanese origin.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 9, 2009)

Not any actual anime but I really have been enjoying a lot of Miyazaki's stuffs lately. Personally better than any anime in my humble opinion.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 10, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> Because I like to, I'm going to go with the Japanese meaning of "anime" (which pretty much just means any animated television program, not just those of Japanese origin) and say that my favorite would have to be Space Ghost Coast to Coast. Basically this show is about this guy named Space Ghost who is a retired superhero who hosts a talk show. It was the first original show broadcast by Cartoon Network.


I loved that show!

Just a thought, why hasn't this been moved to Entertainment?


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jan 10, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Very confusing, brutal at some places, but light hearted at others. I love it.


----------



## Frosty~ (Jan 10, 2009)

^That
Along with Bleach, Death Note, Azumanga Daioh, Lucky Star, Chobits, Elfen Lied, .hack//sign etc.
I watch too much Anime :D


----------



## Aenrhien (Jan 10, 2009)

Kuroshitsuji. Only one I'm following right now, so I guess that counts as my favorite.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 10, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni, Slayers (sadly, I can only get access to the dub), Avatar: The Last Airbender, Gunslinger girl...

Yup. Read too much manga, watch too much anime.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yes, Gunslinger Girl is definitely cool as well. The comic's better than the cartoon though, I think.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 11, 2009)

Naruto. Where I live, it's on in about an hour.

Of course, there are so many things I can't give a decent summary, but I'll quote something from a newspaper a while ago...

"...about a young ninja striving to become a village leader."

That's pretty much all I can give, but I can be more specific:

Naruto _Shippuuden,_ in my opinion, is better at most times.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 11, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> My favorite is currently (well, it has been for the last who-knows-how-long) Shugo Chara!. (The exclamation point is necessary, by the way.)
> 
> I'm lazy, so I'll just copy the summary off Wiki:
> 
> ...


I am in agreement with this!
What flora failed to tell you about it is that it features a sexy catboy with an ear fetish and violin skills! Pics follow.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 11, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Oh yes, Gunslinger Girl is definitely cool as well. The comic's better than the cartoon though, I think.


The show went down the drain second season. Otherwise, they're about the same for me.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 11, 2009)

link008 said:


> The show went down the drain second season. Otherwise, they're about the same for me.


I've heard people say that a lot, but I haven't seen either season of the anime. What exactly makes the second one worse or the first one better?

Also, has anyone heard of Hare + Guu/Jungle Wa Itsumo Hale Nochi Guu?


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 11, 2009)

Should be in Entertainment.

(None at the minute, but we're including stuff being adapted into an anime [24th January :o], Axis Powers Hetalia.)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 11, 2009)

Miyari said:


> I've heard people say that a lot, but I haven't seen either season of the anime. What exactly makes the second one worse or the first one better?


First off, the animation studio changed. For the worse, if you ask me. Everything looks so strange...

Secondly, it lacks the style of the first season. It's like one of those not-quite-there Hollywood sequels.

Third, the OP and ED aren't nearly as cool.

It's being streamed on Funimation's website with subs, I think. Watch both for yourself.


----------



## Flora (Jan 13, 2009)

Koori Renchuu said:


> I am in agreement with this!
> What flora failed to tell you about it is that it features a sexy catboy with an ear fetish and violin skills! Pics follow.


_How the heck did I forget Ikuto?!?_


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jan 13, 2009)

my current favorite would probably be evangelion, probably because it was the last one i watched. it was also much better the second time and a big help in calming some unfounded nervous tensions i had at the time.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 13, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> _How the heck did I forget Ikuto?!?_


You've been with the Guardians for too long, haven't you?  I hang with Nikaidou-sensei and Sanjou-san.  They make such a cute couple, or should I say made?  I play both sides of the action!  Oh and Nagihiko was a big Bridget they dropped on us, wasn't it?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 14, 2009)

Soul Eater~ 

I blame Spaekle's (really) old avatar of Stein. Really. That was what got me into the series in the first place (along with much Google-ing, but that's besides the point).  

Uh, Wikipedia article. 

What I love most about this series (besides its refreshing humor and Stein) is the art style and the animation. The fighting scenes are awesome, brilliant, and full of epic epic win. Really. And it's not just the first few episodes that get the high-quality fighting scenes either. All of the fighting scenes are really, really well made and animated. I love the style, too, especially the variety of facial expressions. 

And the characters are all really likable. Soul and Maka is just 



Spoiler: fangirlness



too cute of a pairing to miss,


 and each character has their own personality. It's awesome. 

The concept is pretty cool, too. I like the whole human-weapon concept, and the weapons look cool.   

I didn't really like the manga though. I skimmed through a few pages, but went back to the anime because the anime fighting scenes are just way more awesome. And I didn't really like the manga's style. Ok, so it got better in the later stages (I peeked), but still. 

I'm currently on episode 21 of the anime, and all I can say is: Steeeiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... :O
[/rant]

I'm planning to watch Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni sometime soon, mainly because I've heard so much about it and it looks quite interesting.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 14, 2009)

Favorite anime... I dunno.

I hardly ever watch much anymore, except occasionally some of the stuff that's on Cartoon Network.  And on top of that, I rarely ever buy DVDs, and my computer's internet connection is way too slow to download videos or watch them online... that really cuts the "what I'm actually able to watch" list down to almost nothing.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 14, 2009)

ikki-effing-tousen.

<33


----------

